# Transport Needed NC to KY



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry I can't help out in this one. She sure is a CUTIE!!!!! Someone just dumped pups in your yard??????


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep. My dog Shailer found them. I don't know who did it. My mom calls them the puppies that fell from the sky because nobody saw who did it or when.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I could help. Cute puppy. I will Keep bumping this up to remind people during the day and night.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you by bumping thats enough help!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Helping you to bump - wish I could help but GA is not on those plans!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

We Need Three More Legs!!! Updated!!!!

*bump*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

Raquel:

For what day is this transport and what legs do you need?

Did you put this on Petfinder, too?


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Raquel:
> 
> For what day is this transport and what legs do you need?
> 
> Did you put this on Petfinder, too?


I don't know yet but I will get the date set up ASAP with the person going to Roanoke, VA. We need three more legs (list updated). 

I don't know how to put it on Petfinder but I did put it on Railroad Dogster and went to the yahoo groups.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry I would have been able to help if I was still at school in Blacksburg ... but I'm in Massachusetts now. I hope you can find someone!!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump

List Has Been Updated


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck filling those last 2 legs!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Raquel:
> 
> For what day is this transport and what legs do you need?
> 
> Did you put this on Petfinder, too?


We will hopefully start on the 19 of this month if everthing goes according to plan. There is a person for leg #2 but we still don't know yet if it gets filled up we will only have 1 leg to go!!!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

*We need one more leg!! Charleston, WV to Lexington, KY*

We need one more leg!!!!

Leg 1: (me) Robersonville, NC to Raleigh, NC 

Leg 2: (KileyEmmie) Raleigh, NC to Semora, NC

Leg 3: (brookcove) Semora, NC to Roanoke, VA 

Leg 4: (whtsthfrequency) Roanoke, VA to Charleston, WV 

Leg 5: (???) Charleston, WV to Lexington,KY (or somewhere close) 

Leg 6: ( RidgebackGermansShep) and from Lexington,KY to Hodgenville, KY


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks BeauShel!

Come on we only need one more leg!!!


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump Only One Leg To Go!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raquel*

Raquel:

Just sent you an email.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump one more leg please!


----------

